# unhandled exception c0000005



## huntert (Aug 17, 2005)

when trying to install a compiler i got unhandled exception at c0000005

what does this mean?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Installing the compiler gave you that? What operating system and what compiler? Basically it means you got an error and nothing (in the running program - installer in this case) was set up to handle it (report useful info, etc).

Strange that _installing_ gave you the error, but I've heard this is possible on Windows for some registry things.


----------

